# AF/INTERNAL - Fsh levels



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Mel and Jeanette

I wonder if you could give me some advice, please? 

We have been ttc for 3 yrs.  Last year we conceived naturally but had a missed misc at 9 weeks (baby stopped growing at 6 wks).  Various tests done for me, hormones revealed low estradial level (?), but indicated I ovulated 8 times out of the 10 months (!) they tested me, hsg all clear.  Then tested dh which revealed severe male factor.  All tests on me stopped and we are starting our first icsi soon.

How do I find out  what my progesterone levels are please and my FSH levels?  The clinic are only interested in dh now but I would still like to know.  Is there a reliable home test kit I could use, and what would the 'ideal' result levels be?

Hope this makes sense, thanks in anticipation...

Imogenx.x.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Imogen

Normal FSH levels are no greater than 20nmol/lL during a normal menstrual cycle. Check out:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/talking/tests/fertility_hormone_levels.shtml

A quick random search on the internet (please be aware that I am not suggesting that these are any more effective than any other tests available. I have not used them myself so cannot say how good they are) brought up this UK website that sells FSH tests:

http://reallifesolutions.co.uk/shop/products/biocheck.html

You may wish to undertake your own internet search.

All the best

Jeanette


----------

